# Dana's first smoke!



## dnvrdv (May 29, 2011)

Little bit of Copper River Salmon! It's a pretty bit of Salmon!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2011)

Very Pretty Salmon!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (May 29, 2011)

nice looking salmon...just saw CR's in Costco along with some whole halibut....hope you post the finished product


----------



## ecto1 (May 29, 2011)

I almost want to bite a chunk out before the smoke it is so pretty.


----------



## nwdave (May 29, 2011)

That's one sweet lookin' hunk of sockeye salmon.  I happen to know that it's smoking right now and it's going to come out just great.  Kids worry so much, its hard for them to sit back and enjoy the moment.

~A Proud Dad


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 29, 2011)

That's going to be great! What a pretty piece o' fish!  It's hard to screw up salmon, but I can see being a little watchful of a Copper River fillet. When's dinner? I'll bring wine....


----------



## dnvrdv (May 29, 2011)

Don't want to screw it up!!!!


NWDave said:


> That's one sweet lookin' hunk of sockeye salmon.  I happen to know that it's smoking right now and it's going to come out just great.  Kids worry so much, its hard for them to sit back and enjoy the moment.
> 
> ~A Proud Dad


----------



## dnvrdv (May 29, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------



## dnvrdv (May 29, 2011)

My salmon is almost done. Pic in a few. I am my fathers daughter. Huge hugs NWDave.


----------



## dnvrdv (May 29, 2011)

You could post under your own account babe


----------



## fpnmf (May 29, 2011)

It looks great  whoever you are!!!

  hahahahaha

  Craig


----------



## nwdave (May 29, 2011)

Yeah Dana, get your own account and use the salmon photo for your signature picture.  That looks absolutely perfect.  Come August, you can smoke the salmon I'm bringing with me.  Be thinking 3 silvers, at least.

Your Mother says Hugs back at ya.

~Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (May 30, 2011)

That Salmon Looks Mighty Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave,

I think your little girl is softening you up, so you're not so hard on her hubby in that upcoming competition!---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---What do you think?

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (May 30, 2011)

Looks like he is learning fast. Dave is going to have his hands full at the family smackdown - I mean cookoff


----------



## nwdave (May 30, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks like he is learning fast. Dave is going to have his hands full at the family smackdown - I mean cookoff


One things for sure, the 20-30 guests will have some excellent eats.


----------



## africanmeat (May 30, 2011)

The salmon look great before and after smoking

It will go down well with horse radish sauce.


----------



## Dutch (May 30, 2011)

Dave glad to see your girl taking an intrest in smoking.

Dana-that is some nice looking salmon.  Ma Dutch has been after me to do up some smoked salmon with my maple glaze; guess now I'll have to get-er-done!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2011)

Great looking salmon!


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 30, 2011)

Yep, that is one REALLY PRETTY fish!  I had no doubt you were going to do a great job!   Cheers!


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2011)

Thats candy of the gods right there. Just awesome.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 30, 2011)

That Salmon Looks Great...


----------



## deepinthewoods (Jun 5, 2011)

WAY TO GO !!!!!!


----------

